# Crazy Fast Electric Go Kart / Reverse Trike EV Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,250.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Aug-02-2009 17:43:21 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $2,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

